# Sram Force White Hoods?



## skygodmatt

Anyone know where I can get white hoods for my Force group?

Thanks,

Matt P.


----------



## coinstar2k

I have never seen white hoods for sram. I love my black ones. Are you European or something.....too much white can blind you.


----------



## FTR

Will be keeping my eye on this thread.
I too would be interested.
I currently have a white saddle and tape. Would like white hoods to match.










I am sure I saw a pic of white hoods somewhere.
Maybe in one of these threads???


----------



## Wyliekylie

I posted this in the Save some Weight forum, but not a-lot of people see that forum.

BTP sells white foam hoods. I've heard they wear out pretty quickly, but there now you know where to find them.


----------



## 32and3cross

Directly from SRAM.
Currently the white (and red) hoods are only being given to sponsored teams and athelets but they may sell them in the future.


----------



## robertdalen

They are now officially to be sold along with white bar tape. Nice btw.


----------



## JFRCross

The bikes on the SRAM neutral support cars have white hoods.


----------



## cx_fan

QBP will be stocking both white and red hoods with same color bar tape. It appears that they wont be available for another couple weeks.

White hoods and tape - BR5925
Red hoods and tape - BR5926

They also still have black if you just need replacement ones.


----------



## waterloo

Anybody know of white hoods available for Shimano?


----------



## scipiones

I think its awesome that you can get both the white and red hoods! Love SRAM!!!! I just ordered both to see which looks better on my Cervelo SLC SL thinking the whites....but ya never know


----------



## Dave Hickey

White after labor day? Sorry guys I couldn't resist.... 

I'm a huge fan of color coordiated bikes....Major kuddos to SRAM for offering red and white hoods


----------



## nocwrench

white and red hoods and matching tape now available. have your bike shop contact BTI


----------



## bsi

Anyone know if the SRAM hoods are available anywhere online?


----------



## Johnnyvu

*white weenies*

Yeah I've seen those white hoods alright, and I can help wanting them, BUT I should know better. I used to have my fixed gear set up for road winter training and threw on a pair of old shimano 105 levers for the front brake and just to have the hoods. They were white. I would clean them with bleach wipes and they would look so sweet with white tape, then I'd wash my hands, then touch them: dirty. Always dirty. I'm a somewhat of a neat freak and even I gave up cleaning them. All the little texture grooves in them sucked in grease the way your hands do when they are dry and you're working on your bike. Back in the day in the tour (Lemond and Indurain years) guys rode with white hoods and tape but they got new ones every freakin' day. Are the SRAM hoods sweet, yes no doubt. Just be honest with yourself about how they look after that first mid-week world championships!
-Johnny





skygodmatt said:


> Anyone know where I can get white hoods for my Force group?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt P.


----------



## Cyclo-phile

Red and white are great, but where'd Mandy Lozano get these pink Rival hoods?


----------



## ss34x18

That girl is really HOT!! , but she got OWNED at Cross Vegas.


----------



## cbuchanan

I've seen white, red, pink, and yellow...

Tim Johnson sporting the yellow ones...oh yeah...

View attachment 105089


----------



## crumjack

A guy over on the weight weenies site will be selling various colors for SRAM as well as Campy and Shimano. Go crazy folks!
http://www.grabthehudz.com/


----------



## rd48sec

*Try http://www.competitivecyclist.com*

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...PRODUCT.ID=4603&CATEGORY.ID=36&MODE=&TFC=TRUE


----------



## Stratmosphere

I bet you could dye the white ones with RIT dye. Interesting test to do.


----------



## nrspeed

Just ordered some white hoods from glorycycles.

http://www.glorycycles.com/srdohoandta.html

they have red too.


----------



## skygodmatt

Sweet! Do you know if white hoods are available for Dura-Ace too?


----------



## RC28

skygodmatt said:


> Sweet! Do you know if white hoods are available for Dura-Ace too?


Hudz does show white hoods for Dura Ace as part of their product line.


----------



## MarvinK

I heard the texture of Hudz is pretty awful compared to the regular material from SRAM & Shimano. Anyone tried them?


----------

